# タイトルのゲームやりました。



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone give me the translations of those following sentences? They are from a review for a game, and they are following each other. 
1/ というわけで（？）タイトルのゲームやりました。
2/ 最近マジでペースはんぱねえ、とか思ったけど、どっちも続編じゃねえか。
3/ 前作で攻略出来たキャラのアフター+新しいシナリオって感じ。
4/ 残念なのは√が無いこと。
無くても十分魅力的ですけどね！！！！
5/ あれは野郎だらけのクリスマス・イブが一番好きだな。 普通に面白い
Thanks for your replies


----------



## Schokolade

Isn't あれは in 5 おれは？


----------



## JapanForever

No, it was あれは. But maybe the reviewer possibly made a mistake.


----------



## Schokolade

1/ というわけで（？）
So (this is why)

タイトルのゲームやりました。
I played a game entitled (??).

2/ 最近マジでペースはんぱねえ、とか思ったけど、
They have released lots of new games lately, I thought,
(Literally it'd be like; The frequency (of their game release) is seriously astonishing, I thought)

どっちも続編じゃねえか。
but these two are both only sequels, aren't they.  

3/ 前作で攻略出来たキャラのアフター+新しいシナリオって感じ。
Seems like they're about what has become of the characters you captured in the previous game plus new scenarios/stories about them.

4/ 残念なのは√が無いこと。
Too bad you don't have √ this time.

無くても十分魅力的ですけどね！！！！
They're appealing all the same though!!!

5/ あれは野郎だらけのクリスマス・イブが一番好きだな。 
I like 'あれは野郎だらけのクリスマス・イブ' the best.
Or maybe; 
I like '野郎だらけのクリスマス・イブ' the best there.

普通に面白い
Fairly interesting/exciting


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you a lot, Schokolade. Just one question: what's  √ meaning?


----------



## Schokolade

Now I've read the blog page, where the writer says;
「1つ言える事は『恵麻ちゃんが可愛い！』ってことだけ。
残念なのは√が無いこと。
無くても十分魅力的ですけどね！！！！」

This is mere guesswork; this 恵麻ちゃん is not marked with this symbol (√) as important or something on some blog page or somewhere, while some of the other characters in this game are marked with √, even though he thinks she's pretty. So he says in the last line here that she's attractive enough all the same, without a √.


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you! But I thought he did parts and that's why he marked the name of the character with √.


----------



## Schokolade

Ah yes, that's very likely.


----------



## JapanForever

I know it can a weird question, but did the reviewer play to the video game? I ask that because his review seems a bit vague to me...


----------



## Schokolade

I read the whole page and had the impression that he had played most part of the games he wrote about. And by reading "っていうか、ちょくちょく書いて、なんかして、書いてってやってたせいで支離滅裂じゃねえか。めんどくさいから書き直さないけどさ。・・・支離滅裂なのは通常運転な気がする", I think I can see why you thought his review was vague; here he confesses that he added short comments bit by bit in his limited spare time, and that this is why his review sounds disconnected or incoherent, though he says he wouldn't rewrite it because it'd be too much trouble, and that his incoherence/inconsistency is an everyday occurrence.


----------

